# June 27th offshore fishing/spearfishing report



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

This is more of a fishing than a diving report, but we did both so here goes:

Got out today on my new wife for the next 3 years (26 ft. pursuit) with my Dad and fishing buddy Nick. Nick and I did a little diving and shooting while dad bubble watched and fished, then we all fished. 

Not much to repoert on the diving side except we were in deep water with excellent conditions. Beatiful 80+ viz after you dropped down past 30 ft. and little to no current. 

Made a dive, not much to shoot except a little 17 in red snapper. Came up to 2 fish on, dad fighting a big king on the flyline and a bobo on the bottom rig. Lost the king, moved on. 

Fished some more, and then we found snapper heaven. Limited out the remaining 5 fish as fast as we could bait the hooks. All 10 lb. plus snapper. I caught my personal best snapper pictured below, a real hog. Don't have a scale, but feels about 25 lbs. We left them biting due to the fact we wanted to make a dive and we were limited out and didn't want to hurt any fish unecessarily. Nothing to shoot except big sows on the dive, which we let swim since we already had them in the boat. All in all a great day spent with dad and the new (to me) boat. We are blessed to be alive and in beautiful pensacola.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!! - that first snap pic IS a HOG!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great report, thanks. Thats a great picture and a hoss of a snapper!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

very fine snapper.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

SON OF A biscuit................thats fine snappers right there....good job.......


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*NICE!!!*


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Lookin good Josh!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

job well done. nice looking hog there!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Wanted to say thanks for waiting for us on the early drop Saturday morning! I had just tied in for Clay when you guys pulled up out there. Glad you got on the fish and thanks again forgiving us the time to try and shoot abig 'un! That Pursuit was looking good!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

No problem Jerry. How'd you guys end up doing in the Tourney?


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Man...we got schooled! Clay shot a nice AJ and Mickey shot a bigger AJ that cut him off! :banghead Mick shot about a 25-30lb gag that deflected his shaft with his head! We had a blast but no winning fish. The 'Bama Boys' brought their 'A' game and really put on a show! Oh, have Clay tell you about being acknowledged as the "Chunky Love" by the Coast Guard over the radio!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice fish, Josh. Good going!


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Josh nice catch, we are going to have to get together sometime and go spearfishing, Im trying to get some gear together, say hay to you're mom & dad really enjoyed talking to them a few months ago, take care man and God bless, Jay.:usaflag:usaflag


----------

